# Mailing list for slot car trade show, events?



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

Wondering what is best way to get info. on upcoming Slot car (HO)events, trade shows and the such?

I live in Allen Park, MI. Which is just south of Detroit.

Have checked my local hobby shop but they said they just recieve a flyer a couple weeks before an event. 

Thus, wondering if any know of a mailing list for events in the MI area?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's some listings: http://www.homestead.com/budshocars/Revised_SHOWSCHEDULE.htm
http://members.aol.com/PINFTHER/showcalendar.html

The slotcar show & sale in Toledo, OH on October 9th is a short trip for you and it's in just a few weeks. The Richfield, OH show is bigger and better. It's in the Cleveland area, a 3-4 hour drive from Detroit. No date is given yet but my best guess is that it will be on October 24th. I'll let folks know when I find out.


----------



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

Great, thank you.

Just what I was looking for.



EDIT: Going to try my best to make the Toledo show.

Matt


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Spaeking of show and sales...Has anyone gone to the Parsippany NJ show at the P.A.L. building? There is one comming up September 22. It's a 5 minute ride from my house, so I'll check it out. It seems to be a pretty regular event from the fall through early spring, so I guess it has a pretty good attendance. Is anyone going to this show????


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I may be able to work something out.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

*correction*

Sorry I gave the wrong date for the Parsippany show it is Sunday, September 26.


----------

